
Jschema.js is a framework for modeling data in JavaScript - ignoreintuition
https://github.com/ignoreintuition/jSchema
======
Lazare
I feel like this was written because it solved someone's problem, but I can't
quite figure out what, or if it would solve any of my problems.

What is this _for_? Talking to a REST API? Serializing and de-serializing
data? Acting as an in-memory DB? What library does it compete with?

~~~
ignoreintuition
Reading through some of these comments I agree: It is probably a good idea to
add in a 'why to use' section on the repo. The purpose behind this was that I
found it cumbersome to work with dataets in JavaScript so this framework lets
you pull them into a schema that has metadata to handle relationships between
tables, aggregation methods, sorting and filtering. As for competing
frameworks: I have seen some of this in other larger frameworks but I build
this out so I can work with data in JS without pulling in monolithic data
visualization libraries.

------
ztratar
I don't understand why I need this -- think about selling it more clearly on
the Github page.

~~~
ignoreintuition
I'll work on that. Sometimes it is tough to convey it since it is clear in my
head that it may not be as clear to others.

------
eoincathal
I can see a use case in my current work. We're building a dashboard
visualisation for our product.

I'm writing the REST API backend for it - and trying to make that API as easy
to easy to use for the front end (inhouse customer) as I can. However, I'm
finding that I'm writing a lot of endpoints that are variations on the same
data.

We will circle around, identify the common patterns/variations and consolidate
a bunch of the code. But something like this, that facilitates sorting,
grouping and filtering on the front end, could be useful.

------
zumu
I initially thought this had something to do with JSON schema -- I'd consider
making the name more descriptive / less generic

------
souenzzo
reminded me of
[https://github.com/tonsky/datascript](https://github.com/tonsky/datascript)

~~~
ignoreintuition
It shares some ideas.

------
code-is-code
Maybe an example schema on the readme would help

~~~
ignoreintuition
Working on some examples.

------
systematical
Is there a demo?

~~~
ignoreintuition
I'll be working on one. Probably after I get through building out the mocha
scripts and getting in a few modifications to the functions.

